# Deer Head



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

My son found this buck and we want to make a skull mount, how do we get the meat off?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

skin off what you can and bury it. it will be clean in about 2 months


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I hung mine from a tree behind my house all summer long than powerwashed all the remaining skin off in the fall. Turned out great


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

You can do it quick and boil it off. stinky though! Careful getting caught with it without a tag. Long story short. I almost got arrested over 2 of my small ones that found dead and skull mounted. Had them hanging in my barn and game warden seen them and stopped by to check them


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Shaun makes an exact point.....if u dont have a tag for them i'd be careful. They can pop ya for it considering u dont really have much proof u didnt shoot it n jus cut the head off...

but i'd just boil it and keep diggin the meat out....extremely smelly and messy....fastest technique...or find someone to do a euro mount for ya.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Bury it up to the antlers like ost said, cover it with an old rubbermaid container to protect it from animals, drill some small holes on the sides , and put some weight on the container. After about 2 months spray it off and your done. I did thid with a nice 8 that i found looks nice. And i didn't have to smell the stink from boiling it.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Bury in a ant hill....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get Mr. Sheriff or Mr. Warden there first to give you a tag...then worry about gettin the meat off!

As for the meat: Burying the skull works (in ground or compost pile). Make sure you cover the antlers up with heavy plastic sheeting and perhaps tarp. I had a very nice shed head ruined by urban squirells in my neighborhood. I seriously do not like them at all.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

hey mushi, you still got my skull in your compost pile, i competely forgot about it


----------



## JMR (May 1, 2009)

skin it and get as much meat off as u can ecspecialy the eyes boil it pick at it boil it some more pick at it some more and keep going till u get the majority of it off then boil it with powderd laundry soap this will take the rest out of the hard to get places. I just did one this week it is a pain in the a$$ but worth it in the end result. Cheap and looks really cool. In my case the poor mans mount. good luck!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

we throw it in a pond for 6 months and usually most of the meat is gone when we pull it out.


----------

